# nei confronti del pubblico



## Jelsah

Another boring little expression, I know.   That "nei confronti" is a nasty one because it seems to change according to its surrounds......
Still in a company document - it's a business permit from the Chamber of Commerce.... 
It says "compiere tutte le operazioni mobiliari e immobiliari - non in veste di intermediario e *non nei confronti dei pubblico* - utili o opportune al raggiungimento dello scopo sociale"

So I have translated so far as: 
"it may engage in investment and property transactions - not in the capacity of a broker and *not aimed at the general public *- that it deems to be useful or appropriate in fulfilling the corporate purpose"

It seemed to be that this was one of the rare occasions that English requires more words than Italian!

Just thought I would air that and see if it pulls in any better renderings!

Jelsah


----------



## Blackman

It's not clear at all Jelsah, I think it means the company may engage in these operations only for itself and not for anyone else advantage.


----------



## Jelsah

Ok, Blackman, back to the drawing board!  You mean it is not clear in Italian or in English?  Or both!!
Jelsah


----------



## Blackman

In Italian, of course. I'm not that good in English to state something isn't clear...


----------



## Jelsah

Ok.   Partial but not total relief......
I think you are right about the company not making investments for the benefit or detriment of others, but only for itself own benefit/detriment.  I will wait to hear any other contributions.(Hopefully)
Jelsah


----------



## Lorena1970

Jelsah said:


> "compiere tutte le operazioni mobiliari e immobiliari - non in veste di intermediario e *non nei confronti dei pubblico* - utili o opportune al raggiungimento dello scopo sociale"



I understand that this company is not allowed to deal/make property transactions with public institutions or public bodies.


----------



## Blackman

Ci avevo pensato Lo, ma _pubblico _​per intendere lo Stato e le istituzioni pubbliche mi sembra troppo colloquiale in questo contesto...


Lorena1970 said:


> I understand that this company is not allowed to deal/make property transactions with public institutions or public bodies.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ho l'impressione che "il pubblico" sia molto semplicemente "la gente", quindi direi "... not with the public ...".

Buona Pasqua.

GS


----------



## Lorena1970

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ho l'impressione che "il pubblico" sia  molto semplicemente "la gente", quindi direi "... not with the public  ...".





Blackman said:


> Ci avevo pensato Lo, ma _pubblico _​per intendere lo Stato e le istituzioni pubbliche mi sembra troppo colloquiale in questo contesto...



Non mi pare colloquiale: nei documenti legali il settore pubblico viene spesso nominato "(il) pubblico". Per me "il pubblico" inteso come la gente non ha devvero senso in questo contesto. L'italiano non usa il termine "il pubblico" per indicare "la gente comune" in contesti simili. "il pubblico" in italiano è solo quello dei teatri, dei cinema, dei concerti, televisivo etc. Che senso avrebbe dire che non si possono compiere azioni imobiliari nei confronti "della gente"...? Caso mai avrebbero scritto "dei privati", dato il tipo di documento. Io la vedo così. Forse maggior co-testo aiuterebbe.

BUONA PASQUA!


----------



## binbon

Secondo me in quel contesto s' intende La gente , i clienti etc..
tipo quando si legge "vietata la vendita al publlico"


----------



## Lorena1970

binbon said:


> "vietata la vendita al pub*b*lico"



Non dico che il dubbio sia fugato del tutto, ma nonostante ciò non riesco a leggerla in questo senso.
Jelsah, ci puoi postare una porzione più estesa del documento...?


----------



## london calling

Jelsah, what exactly is the "scopo sociale" of the business? If we knew what the company does it might make it a little easier to interpret.


----------



## longplay

Secondo me il termine è un po' pleonastico ed infelice, in italiano (mi riferisco a "previsione"). Di solito si usa il "dettato dell' art. nnnn" che però è anch' esso ripetitivo, se non
ci si riferisce a un particolare "comma" dell' articolo : insomma, sarebbe sufficiente dire "nel pieno rispetto dell ' art. 2361 C.Civ." (tra l' altro ho visto che l' articolo ha un solo 
comma... ). Se però si è obbligati a tradurre alla lettera... . Cordialità.
PS Se interessasse : l' art. 2361 pone un limite di carattere generale all' assunzione di partecipazioni : l' impresa deve restare "industriale" nel caso specifico , e non può
divenire una "finanziaria" che, magari, fa operazioni anche con privati (individuals and households) (il pubblico). Le transazioni finanziarie con "il pubblico" sono riservate
alle banche e altre istituzioni specificamente identificate dalle leggi italiane..


----------



## violadaprile

Chiedo scusa, dico la mia 
"il pubblico" nel senso di "settore pubblico", ossia enti statali o parastatali ecc., si usa solo come contrapposto a "privato", nel medesimo contesto e sempre sottinteso "settore".
"La tale organizzazione interviene *nel pubblico* e *nel privato*". "Il contratto collettivo vale solo *per il privato*, mentre *nel pubblico* vi sono le leggi ad hoc" (ad esempio nel settore dei trasporti).

Se non vi è la contrapposizione, da solo "il pubblico" significa la generalità della clientela.
Es: "oggi il supermercato è aperto *al pubblico*".
imho


"Previsione" significa "disposizione obbligatoria". Quello che la norma prevede come obbligatorio.
Ossia, la legge indica quali dovranno essere (in futuro, ossia dopo l'emanazione della legge stessa) i comportamenti obbligatori.
Il linguaggio delle leggi non è sempre dei migliori.


----------



## Jelsah

Thanks, guys, for all your contributions.  I think a lot of points have been gone into and improved.   
Jelsah


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
I' like to reopen this thread and bring it back to "nei confronti di".
My context is a wine consortium and the sentence is:
In aggiunta alle funzioni sopra elencate il Consorzio svolge le attività di cui al comma 4 del  DLgs n.61/10 e DM 16 dicembre 2010 (“erga omnes”), *nei confronti di* tutti i produttori, anche non aderenti.

I'm not really sure what exactly they mean by "nei confronti di" - could it be "for/aimed at all the producers"??
My try:
In addition to the above-listed functions, the Consortium carries out the activities as per clause 4 of the Legislative Decree no.61/10 and Ministerial Decree 16th December 2010 (“erga omnes”), *with/for/aimed* at all producers, including non-members. 

Any suggestions?
Thanks, 
Anglo


----------



## Lorena1970

"in name of"....?

"on behalf of..." ?


----------



## anglomania1

Lorena1970 said:


> "in name of"....?


That's a good one!
Thanks, Lo


----------



## Lorena1970

See my edit too.... "on behalf of"


----------



## anglomania1

Even better!!


Lorena1970 said:


> See my edit too.... "on behalf of"


----------



## Einstein

Just to add my say to this thread.
_*Essa può svolgere anche le seguenti attività, sempreché le stesse non assumano il carattere della prevalenza e non siano svolte "nei confronti del pubblico".*_

The meaning is clear: a shoe factory makes shoes. It may sometimes need to buy buildings for the purpose of making shoes and sell the old ones. However, it is not an estate agency and cannot therefore buy and sell buildings to the public, as part of its general activity, i.e. "nei confronti del pubblico". The same applies to vehicles; it may buy and use vehicles for delivering shoes or collecting raw materials, but may not enter into the used vehicle trade as part of its activity.

I'd say "on behalf of the public", but if someone wants to suggest something better...


----------



## Lorena1970

Mi viene il sospetto che "_*nei confronti del pubblico*_" qui identifichi un'attività ufficialmente pubblica che produce reddito. Non che gli altri casi fossero tanto diversi, ma questo uso "nei confronti del pubblico" in italiano è spesso controverso.
Esempio: un'associazione culturale ha nella sua sede un bar adibito ai soli soci. Una tantum fa eventi aperti al pubblico che in quelle occasioni frequenta il bar e contribuisce al reddito. Può farlo, ma non può trasformare il bar in un locale pubblico quotidianamente aperto a tutto. Se questo fosse il caso, forse dovrebbe essere " _*not addressed to the general public*_"....???


----------



## Einstein

Hi Lo. Yes, I think you've got the right idea and that's a possible alternative.


----------



## Tellure

Penso si possa applicare la formula che WRD suggerisce:

*for public consumption* _adjadjective: _(intended for the general public) rivolto al pubblico, ad uso pubblico _agg_
  The report was not intended for public consumption.
  Il documento non era rivolto al pubblico.

public - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference

"Not intended for the general public/for public consumption", o qualcosa del genere.

Edit: Poi, dipende anche da come viene tradotta la prima parte.


----------



## Einstein

Tellure said:


> "Not intended for the general public/for public consumption", o qualcosa del genere.


Questo lo direi proprio riferito ad un documento (l'uso di "consumption" è metaforico), non ad un prodotto in vendita.


----------



## Tellure

Einstein said:


> Questo lo direi proprio riferito ad un documento (l'uso di "consumption" è metaforico), non ad un prodotto in vendita.


Capisco. Come non detto. 



Lorena1970 said:


> Mi viene il sospetto che "_*nei confronti del pubblico*_" qui identifichi un'attività ufficialmente pubblica che produce reddito. Non che gli altri casi fossero tanto diversi, ma questo uso "nei confronti del pubblico" in italiano è spesso controverso.
> Esempio: un'associazione culturale ha nella sua sede un bar adibito ai soli soci. Una tantum fa eventi aperti al pubblico che in quelle occasioni frequenta il bar e contribuisce al reddito. Può farlo, ma non può trasformare il bar in un locale pubblico quotidianamente aperto a tutto. Se questo fosse il caso, forse dovrebbe essere " _*not addressed to the general public*_"....???


Avrebbe lo stesso significato di "a fini commerciali"?


----------



## Einstein

Tellure said:


> Avrebbe lo stesso significato di "a fini commerciali"?


Non male!


----------



## Tellure

Einstein said:


> Non male!


Secondo te, quindi, si potrebbe anche tradurre con "for commercial purposes"?


----------



## johngiovanni

Perhaps: "...provided that these activities do not take on / assume the character of  /become main / principal trading activities and do not involve transactions with the general public."


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Capisco. Come non detto.
> 
> 
> "a fini commerciali"?



Bravissimo! Non mi veniva ma era ciò a cui pensavo. E' la risposta giusta per me


----------



## london calling

Tellure said:


> Secondo te, quindi, si potrebbe anche tradurre con "for commercial purposes"?


Sì, brava.


----------



## Einstein

Tellure said:


> Secondo te, quindi, si potrebbe anche tradurre con "for commercial purposes"?


Concordo con LC e Lorena, ma sono buoni anche i suggerimenti di JG.


----------



## Tellure

Bene, buono a sapersi!  Grazie per le risposte.


----------

